# How much should a furisuit cost?



## Kosganify (Apr 24, 2013)

I found a site there i send my picture to them and there prices are 2500 us dollars. I think thats really expensive if u ask me :/


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 24, 2013)

It really just depends on the quality, complexity, and time. I've seen cheaper and more expensive. Maybe if you post a link to your ref sheet and explain what you want done, we can give a viewpoint. Is this a well known fursuit builder or...


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds about right for quality!  Suits ain't cheap  Fursuit Maker Reviews lists what people paid for their suits, so you can look around and see what fits your budget and what style you're going for.


----------



## Ayden SkyWolf (Apr 25, 2013)

All depends as they said. 

Hell I am still torn between getting a wolf or fox fursuit from Clockwork, I mean if I am going to spend 1500-5000 on a fursuit...it has to be something I don't ever regret.


----------



## jorinda (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, you can get cheaper suits. But be careful that you don't waste your money on poor quality.


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 25, 2013)

well i give u the ling + my picture how i wanted i to be

link to the site: 


Hey Kus,

Yes we can make that into a fursuit and would cost around $1700+ US


-Lace
OneFurAll
www.onefurall.com


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 25, 2013)

soz  for that size but yeah i guess that works ^^

on this pic u dont see the full tail + the paws


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 25, 2013)

If you want to go a cheaper route you could always pick up a animal costume from a local costume shop.


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 25, 2013)

Y but i want the real deal suited for me so im just gonna start saving money for it and in sweden we dont really have that many stores ^^


----------



## Dokid (Apr 25, 2013)

Well depends on who you get it from. From some people you can go as cheap as 1300. For more professional people you're in the ball park for 2-4k. 

I mean that character is also complicated. So they're going to charge more for that since more time has to be put into it. 

Remember fursuits are a luxury item.


----------



## Teal (Apr 25, 2013)

Foam and fur are very expensive so that price sounds correct.  And isn't that Renard?


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeeeeeah buddy, you can't get a fursuit made of someone else's character without permission from the owner.  If there is something that the furry community really hates, it's stealing characters, especially ones associated with a brand like Renard.  Go talk to him before you ask around for quotes.  Better yet, design your own character so it will be unique to you


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 27, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Yeeeeeah buddy, you can't get a fursuit made of someone else's character without permission from the owner.  If there is something that the furry community really hates, it's stealing characters, especially ones associated with a brand like Renard.  Go talk to him before you ask around for quotes.  Better yet, design your own character so it will be unique to you



y i made my mind and im gonna do a own fursona so it fits my fuirsuit.

i guess its more fun to make a own also ^^


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 27, 2013)

If it's a beautiful, well-made suit that will last a long time, it's probably worth it's price. Try to avoid over-priced suits with bad quality.


Of course, you can always do the hard yet interesting job of making your own. Who knows? Maybe you'll get better and you can open your own fursuit-making business with lots of practice.


----------



## Dokid (Apr 27, 2013)

Kosganify said:


> y i made my mind and im gonna do a own fursona so it fits my fuirsuit.
> 
> i guess its more fun to make a own also ^^




Well as long as you take the time to make it right and come up with your own character it should be fine.


----------

